# bathroom towel racks



## ramonakc (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm doing a cheap redo of an ugly bathroom. I'm repainting dark woodwork and dark vanity. I am also painting the handles on my vanity with gold spray paint. They look good, so I would like to remove the towel racks and repaint them also. I got the toilet paper holder off, it had a screw visible that was easy to remove. The towel racks have a square base up against the wall and there is no screw to be seen. I've tried sliding them up the wall, or twisting them. Anybody know how these things are attached and how to get them off? By the way, the walls are Marlite panels.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

FIND THE SMALL SCREWS THAT ARE HOLDING THE ESCHUTCHEONS ON loosen them you will find the screws that hold it to the wall behing them.


----------



## ramonakc (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. However, I got impatient and just taped off the entire wall and gave them a quick hit with the spray paint I'm using.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

there you go! Job well done:thumbup: BOB


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

that was rough!!!!!!!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## AllenB (Mar 30, 2009)

well that's really quick for a job well done..Congrats!.. :thumbup:


----------

